# Sangre Latina C.C. 1st Annual Picnic



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

*Here is a web map and how to get to the park address:*</span>
http://www.eventective.com/provider/map.aspx?num=193478










Here is how it looks like and driving directions:








Highway 99 to Fulkerth exit:


----------



## ELGUERO559 (Mar 7, 2006)

WHAT PARK?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

...


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

WE'LL BE THERE 

HOW WERE THE CDS?


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

OH SNAP! :0 

i'll pencil this one in!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

,,,


----------



## htdt63 (Mar 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 7 2008, 01:27 PM~9631142
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hey homies! post this on myspace and post it on the page for you guys!


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

,,,


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 7 2008, 12:21 PM~9630643
> *WE'LL BE THERE
> 
> HOW WERE THE CDS?
> *


bad ass jams bro!thanks


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 8 2008, 07:59 AM~9638424
> *bad ass jams bro!thanks
> *



you know how i do it


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 7 2008, 12:51 PM~9630894
> *we'll be expecting you J
> *


werd up, g.... i told the wifey about this one long in advance. she is down for a little road trip. she has some family up that way too. looking forward to it, luis!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midway40_@Jan 8 2008, 09:30 AM~9638576
> *werd up, g.... i told the wifey about this one long in advance. she is down for a little road trip. she has some family up that way too. looking forward to it, luis!
> *


right on bro, just make it out here and we'll take care of the rest.  

and ill be givin you a buzz when i head out that way here soon.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

vendor spaces, pm us for details.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 8 2008, 11:17 PM~9646003
> *vendor spaces, pm us for details.
> *



HMMM SHOULD I MAKE SOME CDS AND SELL THEM? :0


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 9 2008, 12:22 AM~9646033
> *HMMM SHOULD I MAKE SOME CDS AND SELL THEM? :0
> *


you should


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 8 2008, 11:36 PM~9646130
> *you should
> *



NA


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=rPUjdzPf5VU


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

you guys know i will be out there to support u guys


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 9 2008, 08:47 PM~9653585
> *you guys know i will be out there to support u guys
> *


 :thumbsup: But you know what the food is going to be off the hook also :biggrin: 










we are going to have everything *made fresh *on a big ass grille


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

BENNY WHAT YOU LOOKING AT?


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 9 2008, 09:07 PM~9653872
> *BENNY WHAT YOU LOOKING AT?
> *


 the smoke was getting into my eyes when I was meranadean the meat with *Beer* so I was looking away cochino :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Jan 9 2008, 08:22 PM~9654070
> *the smoke was getting into my eyes when I was meranadean the meat with Beer  so I was looking away cochino :biggrin:
> *



LMAO!!


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 9 2008, 09:27 PM~9654122
> *LMAO!!
> *


Cochino= stands for dirty minded what does LMAO=?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

laughing my ass off


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 9 2008, 09:31 PM~9654160
> *laughing my ass off
> *


so I was wright :roflmao: :roflmao: LOL My tex abreviations are not up to parr :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Jan 9 2008, 08:33 PM~9654185
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: LOL  My tex abreviations are not up to parr :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Jan 9 2008, 08:55 PM~9653693
> *:thumbsup: But you know what the food is going to be off the hook also :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats what im talkin bout :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Jan 9 2008, 09:33 PM~9654185
> *so I was wright :roflmao:  :roflmao: LOL  My tex abreviations are not up to parr :biggrin:
> *


i think your spelling isnt either :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 9 2008, 10:27 PM~9655151
> *i think your spelling isnt either :biggrin:
> *



I WAS GONNA POINT THAT OUT BUT I DIDNT WANNA BE A DICK :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

what a dick, Luis.... :uh: :biggrin: LOL


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75+Jan 9 2008, 11:27 PM~9655151-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midway40+Jan 10 2008, 07:31 AM~9656649-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awwww come on fellas.. its all in fun :biggrin:


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 9 2008, 09:38 PM~9654231
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


whats up supreme69? :cheesy:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Karloz_@Jan 10 2008, 05:17 PM~9661634
> *whats up supreme69? :cheesy:
> *



WHATS UP BIGK WAITING FOR THIS WEEKEND POMONA SWAPMEET


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 10 2008, 08:11 PM~9662983
> *WHATS UP BIGK WAITING FOR THIS WEEKEND POMONA SWAPMEET
> *


Hope you find some good deals out there are you guys still coming down to the turlock swapmeet?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Karloz_@Jan 10 2008, 09:58 PM~9664783
> *Hope you find some good deals out there are you guys still coming down to the turlock  swapmeet?
> *



IM JUST GOING TO CHECK IT OUT, I REALLY DONT NEED ANYTHING. YEAH WERE STILL GOING.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

i still love you, luis :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midway40_@Jan 11 2008, 05:44 AM~9666182
> *i still love you, luis  :biggrin:
> *



:uh: maybe you should have pm'd this to him instead :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midway40_@Jan 11 2008, 05:44 AM~9666182
> *i still love you, luis  :biggrin:
> *



:uh: maybe you should have pm'd this to him instead :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midway40_@Jan 11 2008, 06:44 AM~9666182
> *i still love you, luis  :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

PM SENT! :roflmao:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midway40_@Jan 11 2008, 03:31 PM~9669823
> *PM SENT!  :roflmao:
> *


confessin a feelin up in here! lmao! :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SANGRE75, Sangre Latina

whats up benny??


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 12 2008, 11:00 AM~9675459
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SANGRE75, Sangre Latina
> 
> ...


Putting up the map in the first page


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Jan 12 2008, 11:01 AM~9675462
> *Putting up the map in the first page
> *


speaking of map benny..

we ask that everyone park their dailys OUTSIDE the park please (red lines)

we want all the inside parking for the lowlows.  you can pull in the park and unload your car if anone is trailering. theres plenty of space to unload and then turn around with a trailer.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## flaco1979 (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay!! mark your calenders, I cant wait !! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flaco1979_@Jan 15 2008, 12:52 AM~9698417
> *Okay!! mark your calenders, I cant wait !! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I CAN ALREADY SMELL THE CARNE ASADA AND CHICKEN!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 16 2008, 12:02 PM~9710020
> *I CAN ALREADY SMELL THE CARNE ASADA AND CHICKEN!!
> *


Damn i am hungry now .... :biggrin:


----------



## flaco1979 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey what about the tritip? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## flaco1979 (Jan 2, 2008)

And dont forget the secret!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sauce!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Back to the top for the Picnic :biggrin:


----------



## RollinSixes (Mar 4, 2006)

This one sounds fun :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinSixes_@Jan 17 2008, 08:53 PM~9723023
> *This one sounds fun  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


come on down homies  :biggrin:


----------



## RollinSixes (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 17 2008, 09:10 PM~9723193
> *come on down homies   :biggrin:
> *


Cool.......we'll do our best to be there :biggrin:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Kutty is the man here is the other side of the flyer:


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

HAS THIS ONE ONE THE CALENDAR.....


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

ok everthing is straight here is the other side of the flyer:


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)




----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Practice makes it better tasting :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

NEW STYLE THERE


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jan 22 2008, 07:29 AM~9754249
> *NEW STYLE THERE
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Tony is having the flyer made today  we should have them with in a week.


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

FEDERATION will try to make this one hopefully bustin out a new 64 watcha!!!!!!WHATS GOOD SANGRE LATINA FAM BAM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

*
YOU KNOW WE GOTA SHOW UP IN OUR BACK YARD AND REPRESENT SHIT!!* :guns:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG+Jan 23 2008, 06:38 PM~9766813-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


come thru and kick it homies


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## 209 most wanted (Dec 15, 2007)

Carlos we will go and check it out. Whats up whit these regal parts call me if your homeboy wants to sale them.


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

whats happening fellas  lets get back to the top :biggrin:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209 most wanted_@Jan 25 2008, 06:57 PM~9784812
> *Carlos  we will go and check it out. Whats up whit these regal parts call me if your homeboy wants to sale them.
> *


YOU GUYS ARE ALWAYS WELCOME CARNAL ILL SEE YOU THERE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

BROWN PERSUASION will be there!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

I see you


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Karloz_@Jan 31 2008, 11:42 PM~9838607
> *I see you
> *


peek A boo!


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

already told the ol' lady were taking the trip up north to hang with the boys..... see you suckas there! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midway40_@Feb 1 2008, 09:22 PM~9845921
> *already told the ol' lady were taking the trip up north to hang with the boys..... see you suckas there!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## want2hop (Feb 19, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

we should have the flyers ready next tuesday


----------



## htdt63 (Mar 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Feb 5 2008, 10:55 PM~9875029
> *we should have the flyers ready next tuesday
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

i will have some black and white paper flyer ready by the next meeting..


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Karloz_@Feb 8 2008, 06:32 PM~9898267
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


whats up carnal? fixed your internet?


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Feb 8 2008, 08:16 PM~9899006
> *whats up carnal? fixed your internet?
> *


yup got a new modem. :biggrin:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

back to the


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Feb 11 2008, 09:32 PM~9920728
> *back to the
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Got the new flyers Tony's friend did a good job on printing the flyers here is a pic:
:thumbsup: 








[/quote]


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

*trophies are in the works guys.. some nice ones too* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Feb 20 2008, 11:12 PM~9992776
> *trophies are in the works guys.. some nice ones too :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## want2hop (Feb 19, 2007)




----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Looks Like the park has been reserved :biggrin: Ready for the picnic


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

whats up whats up familia?? whos all going to the picnic in the east bay this sunday?? too bad i haveto work sundays.. o well  bit drink some cold 'sodas' for me out there if yoou guys go


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Feb 24 2008, 12:55 AM~10016220
> *Looks Like the park has been reserved  :biggrin:  Ready for the picnic
> *


Homies the task i was assigned at Sundays meeting has been successfully completed :biggrin: paper work in hand :0 its party time fellas


----------



## GROUNDSHAKER (Dec 8, 2006)

uffin: uffin: Hopefully i can make it uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

lets bring it back up for la Raza Latina


----------



## tranquilo72 (Sep 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Feb 26 2008, 10:23 PM~10039335
> *lets bring it back up for la Raza Latina
> *



ya sabes benny que si


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

hijos de maria morelos!!


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)




----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

*make sure and get there early folks.. parking is ona first come first served basis!*


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

permits are set and paid for


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

getting closer


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Feb 20 2008, 11:12 PM~9992776
> *trophies are in the works guys.. some nice ones too :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


whats the word on these? :dunno: can we get a sneak peak doggie :biggrin:


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Mar 10 2008, 07:04 AM~10132358
> *whats the word on these? :dunno:  can we get a sneak peak doggie :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :no: WHATS UP TRUEOGCADI HOW YOU BEEN BRO?


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Mar 10 2008, 07:04 AM~10132358
> *whats the word on these? :dunno:  can we get a sneak peak doggie :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :no: WHATS UP TRUEOGCADI HOW YOU BEEN BRO?


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Mar 10 2008, 07:04 AM~10132358
> *whats the word on these? :dunno:  can we get a sneak peak doggie :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: they should be completed by the time the next meeting rolls around.


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt for the fam bam


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

is this the car club thread or or the picnic thread. :0 :0 whats up Family


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Mar 13 2008, 08:51 PM~10163658
> *is this the car club thread or or the picnic thread. :0  :0  whats up Family
> *


both :biggrin: milagro que you stop by, when does cruise night start in Fresno?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Mar 14 2008, 07:13 AM~10165928
> *both :biggrin:  milagro que you stop by, when does cruise night start in Fresno?
> *



may 4th


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 14 2008, 08:10 AM~10166268
> *may 4th
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

BECAUSE ITS FRIDAY U AINT GOT NO JOB AND WE HAVE A PICNIC TO GO


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## kolorofsuccess63 (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Jan 6 2008, 09:15 PM~9625172
> *Here is a web map and how to get to the park address:</span>
> http://www.eventective.com/provider/map.aspx?num=193478
> 
> ...


I'LL MAKE IT A MUST TO HIT IT UP WITH RICHIE AND JEROME.
  
-POLO-


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

*well looks like Sangre Latina Car Club has a new Chapter in Fresno but still as one Central Valley the President and Co-founder is Ritchie, Jerome co-founder and Kelly co-founder. Welcome to the Familia Fresno.*


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

I SURE HOPE IM NOT IN OREGON THEN. THATS WHEN I USUALLY TAKE MY YEARLY TRIP TO VISIT FAMILY.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kolorofsuccess63+Mar 18 2008, 05:27 PM~10200136-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/lies


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

ORALE SEE YOU FOOLS THERE...I'M PUTTING IN MY REQUEST OR VACATION SO IT'S ON :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Mar 23 2008, 10:58 AM~10234923
> *ORALE SEE YOU FOOLS THERE...I'M PUTTING IN MY REQUEST OR VACATION SO IT'S ON  :biggrin:
> *


  we'll have the drinks on ice for you guys :biggrin:


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Mar 23 2008, 10:58 AM~10234923
> *ORALE SEE YOU FOOLS THERE...I'M PUTTING IN MY REQUEST OR VACATION SO IT'S ON  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

need to make a reservation for a table coming at ya from Tejas.
Prophecy will be inda house for this event


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Mar 27 2008, 10:16 PM~10273743
> *need to make a reservation for a table coming at ya from Tejas.
> Prophecy will be inda house for this event
> *


:thumbsup: as soon as you enter the parking lot all the tables are reserved, for the club event, it's First come, come early we'll be there probably at 7am and have food ready between 10am and 12am  as the day progress we'll ask that only fixed up rides park inside and family vehicle park outside, depends on how many people show up, we've gotton a good response so far.

all the picnic tables near the circle in white are open for the club picnic:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

back to the


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

bump it up for the picnic


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

SHOULD BE GETTIN THE TROPHIES IN SOMETIME SOON.. ILL CHECK ON THEM TOMORROW.. :biggrin:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

everything is almost paid for with several months to spare, it's going to be off the hook :biggrin:


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

i can almost smell the BBQ,,,


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Apr 17 2008, 09:53 PM~10443422
> *i can almost smell the BBQ,,,
> *


x2 THIS YEAR TRY NOT TO BLOW A WATER PUMP GASKET. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Apr 17 2008, 09:56 PM~10443444
> *x2 THIS YEAR TRY NOT TO BLOW A WATER PUMP GASKET. LOL :biggrin:
> *



MUY CHINGON "HEY GUYS LISTEN TO MY GLASSPACKS" :biggrin:


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 17 2008, 10:02 PM~10443482
> *MUY CHINGON "HEY GUYS LISTEN TO MY GLASSPACKS" :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:TTT


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Karloz_@Apr 17 2008, 11:07 PM~10444026
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:TTT
> *



AM I RIGHT OR WHAT :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 17 2008, 10:02 PM~10443482
> *MUY CHINGON "HEY GUYS LISTEN TO MY GLASSPACKS" :biggrin:
> *


at least i have some glasspacks to listen to :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Apr 17 2008, 11:38 PM~10444205
> *at least i have some glasspacks to listen to :biggrin:
> *



ME TOO IN MY DADS MONTE IF I EVER STARTED IT :biggrin: LISTEN TO THE BIGBLOCK ROARRRRRRRR :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 17 2008, 11:39 PM~10444209
> *ME TOO IN MY DADS MONTE IF I EVER STARTED IT :biggrin:  LISTEN TO THE BIGBLOCK ROARRRRRRRR :biggrin:
> *


big scary monster


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Apr 17 2008, 11:39 PM~10444211
> *big scary monster
> *


EL CUCUY :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 17 2008, 11:39 PM~10444209
> *ME TOO IN MY DADS MONTE IF I EVER STARTED IT :biggrin:  LISTEN TO THE BIGBLOCK ROARRRRRRRR :biggrin:
> *


I dont want to hear your dads glass packs we want to hear the 69's :cheesy:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Apr 20 2008, 09:39 AM~10458978
> *I dont want to hear your dads glass packs we want to hear the 69's :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: 


got a call.. the trophies are done. will post up some pics when i go get them sometime this week


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Apr 20 2008, 09:39 AM~10458978
> *I dont want to hear your dads glass packs we want to hear the 69's :cheesy:
> *



ILL GO BUY THEM AND YOU CAN PUT YOUR EAR ON ONE END AND ILL GO VROOOOOOOM :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Apr 21 2008, 07:19 PM~10470107
> *
> *


nice to see the new fam bam official carnal


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Hey How did your meeting go? Went to get the mold done for our shirts here localy 60 set up cost and 4 dollars a shirt for the screening in front and back. :biggrin: We buy are own shirts.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75+Apr 21 2008, 07:23 PM~10470895-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD PRICES


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt for the picky-nicky


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

00000


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

stack your grip


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

What's good family?


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

TTT for the homeboys


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

209


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

559


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

TUF E NUF CUSTOMS AND SHOWTIME CHROME WILL BE IN THE HOUST FOR SURE


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

830 Tejas will be in The House Showing Support


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tufenuf+May 12 2008, 10:37 PM~10641573-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## supreme722 (May 25, 2007)

Supreme Familia will be there! YEEEEE!!!!


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tufenuf_@May 12 2008, 10:37 PM~10641573
> *TUF E NUF CUSTOMS AND SHOWTIME CHROME WILL BE IN THE HOUST FOR SURE
> *


YOU'LL HAVE A BLAST ISSAC.COOL KICKBACK SPOT COMING SOON TO FRESNO "A BLAST FROM THE PAST" PICNIC HOSTED BY SANGRE LATINA. DON'T KNOW IF WE SOULD DO IT AT KEARNEY OR ROEDING PARK.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@May 13 2008, 12:32 PM~10644981
> *YOU'LL  HAVE A BLAST ISSAC.COOL KICKBACK SPOT COMING SOON TO FRESNO    "A BLAST FROM THE PAST" PICNIC HOSTED BY SANGRE LATINA. DON'T KNOW IF WE SOULD DO IT AT KEARNEY OR ROEDING PARK.
> *


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@May 13 2008, 12:40 PM~10645043
> *
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE WERE HOSTING THE CAR SHOW AT TUTTOS IN TWO WEEKS HOPE TO SEE YOU OU THERE. :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

T
T
T
:biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

la hierba se movia


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@May 14 2008, 10:10 PM~10658693
> *la hierba se movia
> *


 the fight to unite lowriders world wide well be there nice test drive for the duce


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

0000000000000


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## serg1950 (Apr 29, 2008)

LORDS TREASURES CC MINISTRY CAR & BIKE SHOW 
REGISTRATION @7:00 - 11:00
SHOW STARTS @ 12:00-4:00 FREE CAR & BIKE REGISTRATION FREE ADMISSION
CALL SERGIO FOR REGISTRATION @221-2884
SATURDAY JULY 12 , 2008</span>
<span style=\'colorurple\'>@ AIRPORT ASSEMBLY OF GOD CHURCH 
603 BENSON AVE MODESTO ,CA 95354
DIRECTIONS: GO ON YOSEMITE AVE TURN LEFT ON SANTA CRUZ ,MAKE A LEFT AT OREGON AVEAND ITS ON THE CORNER OF ORGEN AND BENSON AVE IN MODESTO
FAMILY EVENT NO ALCOHOL, NO DRUGS ,NO COLORS


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

TTMFT :cheesy:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

121


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

WHATS UP FAMILY LET TAKE THIS TO THE TTMFT :cool:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT for da Homies...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

you guys gonna have some hot dogs and burgers? or do i have to eat more carne asada y pollo!? :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 12 2008, 11:50 AM~10855323
> *you guys gonna have some hot dogs and burgers? or do i have to eat more carne asada y pollo!?  :biggrin:
> *


tacos de nieve jason.. you gotta try them!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jun 13 2008, 11:04 PM~10867528
> *tacos de nieve jason.. you gotta try them!
> *


ice cream? better be some good tacos! you forget my in-laws are mexicano's.  
need us to bring anything?


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 14 2008, 09:30 AM~10868630
> *ice cream? better be some good tacos! you forget my in-laws are mexicano's.
> need us to bring anything?
> *


yourselves and an appetite.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

that's what i'm talkin' about  

i'll have the kids too - those little machines eat like grown folks!! :0


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Whats up Jente, Back in town And Ready to work on my next Project shaaaaoooo.......


----------



## serg1950 (Apr 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

T
T
T
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Cant wait for a another good time....


----------



## brougham swanga (Feb 3, 2008)

any car hopp at that event???????


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## tranquilo72 (Sep 1, 2006)

ya mero ya mero tghe date is getting closer


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tranquilo72_@Jun 27 2008, 06:58 AM~10962515
> *ya mero ya mero tghe date is getting closer
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Whats the good word homie ...


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

TTT FAMILY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

it's getting closer :biggrin:


----------



## serg1950 (Apr 29, 2008)

TTT LORDS TREASURES WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

TTT family :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i cant take my car :tears: :tears: :tears: 

but ill still show up to support


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Can't wait .... :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

getting close


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Jul 15 2008, 09:09 PM~11098808
> *getting close
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

:wave: 

SEE YOU GUYS THERE


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Jul 16 2008, 10:22 AM~11102836
> *:wave:
> 
> SEE YOU GUYS THERE
> *


X59


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

TTT for familia


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## brougham swanga (Feb 3, 2008)

any car hopp at this picnic!!!!!!!


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

TTT familia


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Can't wait ..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 24 2008, 09:47 AM~11167586
> *Can't wait .....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## tranquilo72 (Sep 1, 2006)

ya mero ya mero ya falta menos ......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

*see everyone next Sunday* :biggrin:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

7 days left ttt


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

6 days left TTT


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

HEY BENNY WHATS THE ALCOHOL SITUATION LIKE AT THAT PARK?? IS IT COOL TO DRINK OR WHAT?? INQUIRING MINDS WANT TO KNOW


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

See you guys out there...peace :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 29 2008, 09:22 AM~11205250
> *HEY BENNY WHATS THE ALCOHOL SITUATION LIKE AT THAT PARK?? IS IT COOL TO DRINK OR WHAT?? INQUIRING MINDS WANT TO KNOW
> *


as they say drink at your own risk we did the last time :biggrin: just keep it on the down low  as far as us no booz for us we want to keep the permit for next time  you guys better be hungry because theres alot of food :thumbsup:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG+Jul 29 2008, 05:38 PM~11209823-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

*everything in the white circle is reserved as far as tables, the parking we could not reserve because it's a public park. so come early food will be ready early also biggrin: *. 

*5 Days Left* :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Jul 29 2008, 08:22 PM~11211167
> *as they say drink at your own risk we did the last time :biggrin: just keep it on the down low    as far as us no booz for us we want to keep the permit for next time  you guys better be hungry because theres alot of food :thumbsup:
> *


 :angry: Quit avoiding the question "CAN WE DRINK OR NOT!!" :biggrin: Are we cool w/Red cups :dunno:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 29 2008, 08:46 PM~11211514
> *:angry: Quit avoiding the question "CAN WE DRINK OR NOT!!" :biggrin: Are we cool w/Red cups :dunno:
> *


ah que Frank :roflmao: , Hint Frank we did last time and we used red cups :biggrin: and keep it on the down low and at your own risk, you know how cops are  and just in case you did not get the hint I PM you :thumbsup:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

*everything in the white circle is reserved as far as tables, the parking we could not reserve because it's a public park. so come early food will be ready early also biggrin: *. 

*4 Days Left* :biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

JUST 3 MORE DAYS I SMELL CARNE. :biggrin:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

*everything in the white circle is reserved as far as tables, the parking we could not reserve because it's a public park. so come early food will be ready early also biggrin: *. 

*3 Days Left* :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brougham swanga_@Jun 23 2008, 09:26 PM~10937143
> *any car hopp at that event???????
> *



x2 asap thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jul 31 2008, 09:47 PM~11230706
> *x2 asap thanks :biggrin:
> *


hop????????????????????


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Aug 1 2008, 07:54 PM~11238393
> *hop????????????????????
> *


we couldn't get a permit but around the end of the picnic its up to you guys


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Jul 31 2008, 09:12 PM~11230324
> *everything in the white circle is reserved as far as tables, the parking we could not reserve because it's a public park. so come early food will be ready early also biggrin:  .
> 
> 3 Days Left  :biggrin:
> ...


look at all that shade :biggrin:


----------



## tranquilo72 (Sep 1, 2006)

its gonna be a fun day!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

*See everybody Tommorow for some good food and fun* 

brought back first page because it says it all:

*Here is a web map and how to get to the park address:*</span>
http://www.eventective.com/provider/map.aspx?num=193478










Here is how it looks like and driving directions:








Highway 99 to Fulkerth exit:


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

SKANLESS WILL BE THERE FOR SURE...... :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skan91_@Aug 2 2008, 09:31 AM~11241118
> *SKANLESS WILL BE THERE FOR SURE...... :biggrin:
> *


Its going to be a good day Tomorrow


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

the is only for people in clubs or solo riders can attend as well?


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 2 2008, 12:41 PM~11241956
> *the is only for people in clubs or solo riders can attend as well?
> *


*if you got a clean lowrider and keep it cool not a problem, we're doing the picnic for the car clubs and there Families because we know that they keep things cool and they work hard to keep there rides clean and represent the positives in lowriding and cause no problems because every person in a car club, works as a team and has a reputation in keeping this lifestyle alive and being respected in the community in a positive way. The solo riders is 50/50 of what they represent, some are cool and some just want to represent this lifestyle in a bad way (meaning gangs and colors) this why we do these events for the Lowrider Car Clubs only because we know they have no color problems and no borders and Represent the Familia called Lowrider Community *


----------



## tranquilo72 (Sep 1, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Aug 2 2008, 08:55 PM~11244174
> *if you got a clean lowrider and keep it cool not a problem, we're doing the picnic for the car clubs and there Families because we know that they keep things cool and they work hard to keep there rides clean and represent the positives in lowriding and cause no problems because every person in a car club, works as a team and has a reputation in keeping this lifestyle alive and being respected in the community in a positive way. The solo riders is 50/50 of what they represent,  some are cool and some just want to represent this lifestyle in a bad way (meaning gangs and colors) this why we do these events for the Lowrider Car Clubs only because we know they have no color problems and no borders and Represent the Familia called Lowrider Community
> *


 :0 :0 :0 como dijo el chavo del ocho ,,,,,,, ESO ESO ESO


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Brown Persuasion will be there representing Stockton..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Had a good time at the picnic! Thanks Sangre Latina for putting it down!


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

On behalf of Brown Persuasion we would like to thank you for the food and entertainment...See you next year.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoPat (Jun 28, 2008)

THE MODESTO IMPALAS CHAPTER WOULD LIKE TO THANK SANGRE LATINA FOR A GREAT BBQ WE ALL HAD A GREAT TIME. HERE SOME PICS WE TOOK.
BY THE WAY YOU GUYS SHOULD OF HAD THE TROPHEY YOU BEAT US FAIR AND SQUARE !!!LOL!!!!


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Latin Style CC


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

had a good time. nice pics kutty


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Untouchables CC


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Aug 3 2008, 07:47 PM~11249687
> *had a good time. nice pics kutty
> *



Thanks


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vks9U4bB5o

:biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttt looks like a good turn out :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

ON BEHALF OF THE SANGRE LATINA FAMILIA THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RYDERZ THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT US WE HAD A GOOD TIME IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT ,HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL OUT THERE NEXT YEAR..








:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

nice pix


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Aug 3 2008, 09:40 PM~11250796
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vks9U4bB5o
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

One more from today...


----------



## tranquilo72 (Sep 1, 2006)

NICE PICS ......GOOD DAY :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## concretetom (Mar 2, 2008)

sorry coundnt make it guys, just got home from portland helping trino with cherry 64,some of my guys made it and said it was all good, thanks tom,latin union inthe house.


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

*want to thank everybody again on behalf of Sangre Latina Car Club for having a goodtime, got alot of good feed back, sorry we ran out of parking at one point from what the members said :biggrin: wich was a good thing, and yes Turlock finest (cops) came; but we all showed that we were there to have a good time at a Family event , they could not believe it was a family event * :biggrin:, * but once permits were shown that it was a family event. they said is this your family I said yes it was and he couldn't say anything after * :thumbsup: * and they never came back. That was one of the best thing at this event, showing that lowrider Community is a big Familia and were here to have a good time . *


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Aug 2 2008, 07:55 PM~11244174
> *if you got a clean lowrider and keep it cool not a problem, we're doing the picnic for the car clubs and there Families because we know that they keep things cool and they work hard to keep there rides clean and represent the positives in lowriding and cause no problems because every person in a car club, works as a team and has a reputation in keeping this lifestyle alive and being respected in the community in a positive way. The solo riders is 50/50 of what they represent,  some are cool and some just want to represent this lifestyle in a bad way (meaning gangs and colors) this why we do these events for the Lowrider Car Clubs only because we know they have no color problems and no borders and Represent the Familia called Lowrider Community
> *


 Brown Persuasion Car Club would like to thank Sangre Latina for thier hospitality. We had a good time hanging out with the Familia (all clubs) and checking out all the firme rides. The BBQ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Can't wait till next year!


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## tranquilo72 (Sep 1, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Aug 4 2008, 09:57 AM~11254000
> *want to thank everybody again on behalf of Sangre Latina Car Club for having a goodtime, got alot of good feed back, sorry we ran out of parking at one point from what the members said  :biggrin:  wich was a good thing, and yes Turlock finest (cops) came; but we all showed that we were there to have a good time at a Family event , they could not believe it was a family event  :biggrin:,  but once permits were shown that it was a family event. they said is this your family I said yes it was and he couldn't say anything after  :thumbsup:  and they never came back. That was one of the best thing at this event, showing that lowrider Community is a big Familia and were here to have a good time .
> *



FUCK YEA .. A BIG HAPPY FAMILY!!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Had a good time out there .... thanks again for everything ....


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

we had a great time thanx for the invite. the food was off the hok i think everyone
there had at least 3 or 4 servings


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Aug 4 2008, 09:57 AM~11254000
> *want to thank everybody again on behalf of Sangre Latina Car Club for having a goodtime, got alot of good feed back, sorry we ran out of parking at one point from what the members said  :biggrin:  wich was a good thing, and yes Turlock finest (cops) came; but we all showed that we were there to have a good time at a Family event , they could not believe it was a family event  :biggrin:,  but once permits were shown that it was a family event. they said is this your family I said yes it was and he couldn't say anything after  :thumbsup:  and they never came back. That was one of the best thing at this event, showing that lowrider Community is a big Familia and were here to have a good time .
> *



Well said Benny , The atmosphere was great everybody doing what we all love to due. Kickingback and enjoying life....


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by umlolo_@Aug 4 2008, 02:15 PM~11256465
> *we had a great time thanx for the invite. the food was off the hok i think everyone
> there had NO JUST YOU!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Great pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Javiers from Sangre Latina Car Club pics:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

more pics


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

more pics:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

more picnic pics by Javier:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

last of the pics by Javier


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Aug 3 2008, 10:40 PM~11250796
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vks9U4bB5o
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



my ass is hurtin just watchin that lol


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## tranquilo72 (Sep 1, 2006)

that shit was fun


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

SORRY I MISSED IT. YOU GUYS KNOW I'M ALWAYS DOWN TO RIDE! EVEN IF IT'S SOLO...... THAT CONTEST LOOKED TO HOT FOR ME! I GOT WEAK GUTS.... LOL! CONGRATS JOE ON THE WIN.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

If I ever decide to pick a tug-of-war team, I know who I'm not picking....lol

:0


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Hey Benny, I heard that











you blew a head gasket, is it true?


----------



## tranquilo72 (Sep 1, 2006)

> Hey Benny, I heard that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 5 2008, 11:27 PM~11271862
> *Hey Benny, I heard that
> 
> 
> ...


yes i did :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Aug 4 2008, 10:12 PM~11261987
> *last of the pics by Javier
> 
> 
> ...


i bet those Jalapenos burned more going out than going in :biggrin:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty+Aug 5 2008, 11:19 PM~11271818-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: Gracias Twotonz for the talk last night lookat the car club thread


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Aug 7 2008, 08:44 PM~11290249
> *:roflmao:  Gracias Twotonz for the talk last night lookat the car club thread
> *


no problem Benny


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

WHATS UP ROB


----------



## want2hop (Feb 19, 2007)

looks like you guys had a good turn out


----------

